
Finally, an App for Transcribing Medieval Manuscripts - diodorus
http://hyperallergic.com/161301/finally-an-app-for-transcribing-medieval-manuscripts/
======
robodale
It's about damn time, I'm up to my amigaut in manuscripts!

